# New car - Alpina Roadster



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Picked up last week, and only just had a chance to head out with the camera.

20160527-924A5995 by Rich Hill, on Flickr

20160527-924A5985 by Rich Hill, on Flickr

20160527-924A6001 by Rich Hill, on Flickr

20160527-924A6004 by Rich Hill, on Flickr

20160527-924A5991 by Rich Hill, on Flickr


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks lovely, bet its a hoot to drive:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

chris.t said:


> Looks lovely, bet its a hoot to drive:thumb:


Thank you.
Sure is wicked fun, and a sound I don't think I will get bored of.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice.....brilliant engine, when manufacturers and tuners didn't just chase power figures they chased driveable performance.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice.....brilliant engine, when manufacturers and tuners didn't just chase power figures they chased driveable performance.


For sure. Never have I driven a car, when torque is there, whenever you want it.
3.4 litre and I still achieved 41mpg down the motorway driving it home!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Great photos. 
Really nice subject too, can't remember ever seeing one of these on the roads. Can't be too many out there.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooooooh, a beauty of an Alpina.

Are you on the Z4 forum by any chance Rich? If not, then there's a lot of info anf friendly advice/banter on there.

They'd be purring at the site of this if you post it up


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

now thats a lovely bit of kit, and the style hasnt dated either put a private plate on that and joe average would struggle to guess its not a 2016 model


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Altos (Apr 9, 2016)

Great car, good taste, Alpina rules!


----------



## James_G (Mar 6, 2009)

Really nice. Was this the one being sold by Jason @ Birds?

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Great Car , hope you enjoy it. I've got the Alpina D3. Would love a petrol next. Head on over to teh Alpina Forums if you haven't already


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments.
I've done about 750 miles in it so far.
Wicked fun to drive and always feels like an occasion.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

How the car getting on buddy. Any updates? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

